# Findlay resivoir



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Anyone doing any good there. Was hoping to catch some perch. Any suggestions will help


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

One word,,,,,,,, SLOW..


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Cats are usually pretty easy to find. Use cut bait on a carolina rig. There is nice fish in findlay

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Catfish are plentiful , thats one of the reasons I think for the perch not being what they once were , but even the cats can be stubborn at times. Findlay now gives you only an "opportunity" to catch as far as perch are concerned , but more often than not its just pure luck if you catch one or two. If you really want to catch some perch , lake Erie is pretty much the only sure bet right now. The perch fishing in Findlay may eventually pick up as the water cools this fall but they havent been following their normal routines lately so I wouldnt count on it. If you wouldnt mind catching some catfish , take as many as you can at Findlay , maybe help the perch numbers come up a bit.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Over fishing and not enough C&R, rather than channel cats, is the main reason for weak perch numbers IMO. Channel cat numbers in the res are MUCH lower than they used to be. Severe overfishing and understocking.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The last few times I've been there I've seen fingerlings of fish boil up and then "WAMM" a fish bust threw them. I'am sure I've seen both Bass and Catfish do it. I did not see it for myself, but the person that did see it happen told me about it, the State stocked 50,000 Saugeye a month or so ago and about the same number of Perch fingerlings.
Just saying!! I agree over fishing the last couple of years has really put a hurt on the catch factor on both #1 and #2. This one guy I know has caught a few very nice perch lately so there are a few still in there.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

When did they start putting in Saugeye in the Findlay Res ? I thought they only put Walleye in those bodies of water and do not mix Saugeye and Walleye.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah that's what I thought. I asked him twice and he said that's what the guy said when asked. I have never looked it up on the states web-sight but I'am sure someone will.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

ress said:


> The last few times I've been there I've seen fingerlings of fish boil up and then "WAMM" a fish bust threw them. I'am sure I've seen both Bass and Catfish do it. I did not see it for myself, but the person that did see it happen told me about it, the State stocked 50,000 Saugeye a month or so ago and about the same number of Perch fingerlings.
> Just saying!! I agree over fishing the last couple of years has really put a hurt on the catch factor on both #1 and #2. This one guy I know has caught a few very nice perch lately so there are a few still in there.


Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the survival rate of those fingerlings is around 1%. They do stock channel cats as yearlings though. If thier numbers are down its due to harvesting, although thats what they"re there for.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

An excellent survival rate is only 8% average is around 4% as I understand it could be wrong tho feel free to correct if I'm wrong and yes the bass and catfish have a field day with schooling minnows most of the time it's shad but not always 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

everytime they stock it with fingrlings this happens. the whitebass just hammer them. i've seen schools of them chasing the walleye and just tear them up. its to bad they can't put in 5 to 6 inchers to give them a better chance. but thats to easy.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

I wonder what the response from the state would be if we all took up a huge collection to help offset the cost of stocking larger fish into the res. I would certainly donate to the fund, as its so close to me, and I would like to be able to take my kids fishing in the future, without having to travel great distances to catch decent sized fish.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

9dodgefan said:


> I wonder what the response from the state would be if we all took up a huge collection to help offset the cost of stocking larger fish into the res. I would certainly donate to the fund, as its so close to me, and I would like to be able to take my kids fishing in the future, without having to travel great distances to catch decent sized fish.



I'm all in!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

They could stop stocking those white bass like they do, its going to turn that water into trash fish only. I know they are fun and I catch plenty of them, but they eat all the fry. The state is stocking them heavly now. On the DNR site there is a fishing survey that asks if you want more white bass. You had better fill that out.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I havent been there since spring but I went often before that , almost every time I go I catch atleast one catfish by accident , on a perch rig. If the catfish numbers were that low I doubt that would happen in a body of water that size. And yes the white bass in there are ridiculous , its no wonder stocking other species hasnt been productive , the white bass grab anything that moves and they can fit it in their mouth. Thats great for those who like white bass , they can be fun to catch , but they seem to be out of control.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

9dodgefan said:


> I wonder what the response from the state would be if we all took up a huge collection to help offset the cost of stocking larger fish into the res. I would certainly donate to the fund, as its so close to me, and I would like to be able to take my kids fishing in the future, without having to travel great distances to catch decent sized fish.


 You already do. Its called your liscence fee. $20 x 1/2 million people


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

The white bass are out of control thats for sure. If everybody would do they're part and start ditching those damn things it sure would help in the long run. I don't know exactly how many but if i were to guess i kept over 500 this spring and everyone either went in the ditch or fertilize my garden.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

What are people using to catch the white bass and when


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

About any color of twister tail 1/8oz size. Fan cast the shore line from 8:30 till dark. They don't show up during the day light hours for some reason.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> You already do. Its called your liscence fee. $20 x 1/2 million people


I understand, but that goes to the entire state.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Lets keep it in perspective a fishing license is a tax, just like license plates also a tax.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Brother and another guy fished Findlay today. They caught 6 nice perch (10-11.5") and a lot of cats and white bass.Thye used red worms and slow drifted.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am guessing they were on #2. How long were they fishing? Did see a few nice perch caught in the am, not by me though!


----------

